# Help with identifying opera



## alex3282 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi,

Could someone tell me me what Opera this is from?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuRhx...eature=related

Thanks very much,

Alex


----------



## Mtl (Mar 8, 2009)

alex3282 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone tell me me what Opera this is from?
> 
> ...


Handel Rinaldo Lascia Ch'io Pianga


----------

